# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Σχέδιο για mobo 685768-501 (HP 250 G1)

## andyferraristi

Καλησπέρα. Μήπως έχει κάποιος σχέδιο για αυτή τη μητρική, ή υπάρχει κάποιο link για κατέβασμα ???
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## atsio

https://www.4shared.com/office/ttHyd..._wistron_.html

----------

xrhstos1978 (16-01-19)

----------


## andyferraristi

Αδάμ σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ ...

----------


## andyferraristi

Μετά από πάνω από δύο μήνες, μόλις σήμερα κατόρθωσα να ασχοληθώ ξανά. Όμως δυστυχώς δεν έκανα κάτι, και απευθύνομαι εδώ μήπως μπορείτε να βαηθήσετε. 
Στο LapTop (υπενθυμίζω HP 250 G1) βάζοντας φορτιστή χωρίς μπαταρία, ανάβει μεν μόνιμα το ενδεικτικό ledάκι, αλλά το LapTop είναι νεκρό.
Θεώρησα ότι μπορεί να θέλει να "δει" μπαταρία, ώστε να εκκινήσει (αλήθεια, θέλει ???).
Με μπαταρία επάνω του, το ενδεικτικό αναβοσβήνει, αλλά πάλι παραμένει νεκρό.
Ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες από την πλακέτα στην είσοδο του τροφοδοτικού.

1.jpg2.jpg 3.jpg

Συμπληρωματικά να αναφέρω δύο επιπλέον πράγματα.
!. Με την εισαγωγή της μπαταρίας δεν πέφτουν οι τάσεις τροφοδοσίας, οπότε μάλλον δεν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα στην πλακέτα.
2. Αναφέρω τις τάσεις που μέτρησα στις επαφές της μπαταρίας επάνω στην πλακέτα:

Χωρίς μπαταρία

Pin 1 --> 1,072V
Pin 2 --> 1,072V
Pin 3 --> 3,35V
Pin 4 --> 3,35V
Pin 5 --> 0
Pin 6 --> 3,35V
Pin 7 --> 0
Pin 8 -->  0

Με μπαταρία

Pin 1 --> 1,062V
Pin 2 --> 1,062V
Pin 3 --> 3,32V
Pin 4 --> 3,32V
Pin 5 --> 0
Pin 6 --> 0,356V (είναι η μόνη διαφοροποιημένη τάση)
Pin 7 --> 0
Pin 8 -->  0

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την όποια απάντηση ...

----------


## biomed

συνδεσε τον φορτιστή χωρίς μπαταρία πάνω και πες τι τάσεις μετράς στα ακόλουθα PL4501 / PL4502 / PWR1 PIN1 / PU4402

----------


## andyferraristi

Μάλλον θα έπρεπε να ανφέρω πριν ότι το σχέδιο που μου έδωσε ο Αδάμ δεν συνάδει με την πλακέτα που έχω. Συνεπώς δεν μπορώ να βρω αυτά τα πηνία που μου υποδεικνύεις. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι στο στο pwr jack έχω 3,32V στο pin 4 (δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί βέβαια να βοηθήσει αυτό) ...

----------


## atsio

Δοκίμασε αυτό https://www.4shared.com/office/MyIqh...50a249310.html

----------


## biomed

ανδρεα ανεβασε 2 φώτο μπρος πίσω την μητρική να καταλάβουμε για ποια μιλάς

----------


## andyferraristi

Ορίστε.

3.jpg 4.jpg

Εάν θέλετε να ζουμάρω κάπου, ή ενδεχομένως να αφαιρέσω την ψύκτρα, μου γράφετε.
Σας ευχαριστώ  ...

----------


## andyferraristi

> Δοκίμασε αυτό https://www.4shared.com/office/MyIqh...50a249310.html


Αδάμ θα το τσεκάρω και θα γράψω ...

Edit: Με μια (πρόχειρη να ομολογήσω) πρώτη ματιά δείχνει να είναι αυτό ...

----------


## andyferraristi

Λοιπόν το δεύτερο σχέδιο του Αδάμ είναι το σωστό (ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Αδάμ). Σήμερα που ασχολήθηκα, ανακάλυψα ότι το mosfet Q6011 (AON7410) είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο. Λέτε ότι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, ή θα πρέπει να συνεχίσω την αναζήτησή μου και πιο μέσα ???
Ευχαριστώ ...

----------


## atsio

Πιθανότατα αυτό είναι μόνο το πρόβλημα. Ξεκόλλησέ το και δες μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα στα pads στο board.

----------


## andyferraristi

Για να κλείσω το θέμα, τελικά ο ένοχος ήταν το Q6011 (AON7410). Με την αντικατάσταση του ο μικρός ξαναπέκτησε LapTop. Μια έξτρα πληροφορία για όποιον ενδεχομένως έχει την ίδια απορία με εμένα. Το LapTop λειτουργεί και χωρίς τη μπαταρία (δηλαδή μόνο με το φορτιστή του). Να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσοι ασχοληθήκατε με το πρόβλημά μου, και ιδιαιτέρως τον Αδάμ που με το σχέδιο που μου έδωσε, μου παρείχε το κλειδί της επίλυσης ...

----------

